# sweat box



## Alexandra (Jun 17, 2009)

Πώς προτείνετε να το αποδώσουμε;

We stroll to a point halfway between Walt's office and the Sherman Brothers' former office and nudge the door open. Here, 20 or so seats are aimed at a projection screen — and here hundreds of creative dreams are loved or lost. "They called it 'The Sweat Box,' Dick explains. "I remember the animators had push pins and they would throw them into the air and they would stick in the ceiling, and Walt would pay no attention to it at all. He would come in and say, 'OK, roll it.' And he'd say, 'OK, OK, all right, that will work,' and out the door he'd go. And if he didn't like something, he'd say, 'Who shot that?' and he'd say, 'It's too blatant,' or whatever it was… I remember the heat of summer, there was no air conditioning and they weren't sitting on these comfortable seats — they were wood backed."


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2009)

Ο «λάκκος των λεόντων» μάλλον δεν έχει αρκετή ζέστη, αλλά τι θάλεγες για το οι «φούρνοι της Κολάσεως» (με γενική σε -εως...)


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2009)

Ο καυτός θάλαμος;

Στην πραγματικότητα, πώς λέγεται, είπαμε, η αίθουσα όπου γίνονται οι προβολές των ημερήσιων γυρισμάτων;

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sweat_box


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 17, 2009)

Δεν είχαμε ονομάσει την αίθουσα, νομίζω. Απλώς τα dailies λέγονται και "ράσες", δηλαδή rushes.


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2009)

Εδώ διαβάζουμε και για το ιδρωτήριον.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 17, 2009)

Ο _Θάλαμος της Αγωνίας_ ή το _Θέατρο της Αγωνίας_ (η λέξη θέατρο όπως θέατρο επιχειρήσεων όχι απαραίτητα χώρος προβολών) θα έλεγα, γιατί όλοι έτρεμαν και αγωνιούσαν για τη γνώμη του Γουόλτ Ντίσνεϊ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 17, 2009)

Βλέπω ότι ήταν πραγματικό sweat box, στην εποχή του Ντίσνεϊ. Και αργότερα κατέληξε να σημαίνει γενικώς την αίθουσα της προβολής των dailies, ενώ οι άνθρωποι τότε ίδρωναν επειδή δεν είχαν αιρ-κοντίσιον. Μήπως, αφού δεν ήταν μεταφορική η ονομασία τότε, πρέπει να το μεταφράσουμε κυριολεκτικά; Π.χ. Το δωμάτιο του ιδρώτα; Το κουτί του ιδρώτα;


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2009)

Αυτό θα κάναμε αν ήταν κομψό. Γι' αυτό είπα το «ιδρωτήριο» (για πλάκα). Αλλά, επειδή η W λέει «Some attribute the word "sweat" to the fact that screenings took place in a small theater and it got hot, while others believe that the animators would actually sweat in response to how Disney might react to their work», το είπα _καυτός θάλαμος_. Μπορείς πάντως να το πεις και _σάουνα_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2009)

Υπάρχει ονομασία για τις καμπίνες όπου καπνίζουν ψάρια, πέστροφες π.χ.;


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Υπάρχει ονομασία για τις καμπίνες όπου καπνίζουν ψάρια, πέστροφες π.χ.;


Η καμπίνα του Ροζικλέρ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2009)

nickel said:


> Η καμπίνα του Ροζικλέρ.



:) :) :) :) :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 18, 2009)

nickel said:


> Η καμπίνα του Ροζικλέρ.





drsiebenmal said:


> :) :) :) :) :)


Κρύβετε λόγια εσείς οι δύο, γιατί αν αρχίσουν τα αστεία με το Ροζικλέρ, προδίδουμε την ηλικία μας, και οι νεότεροι θα πούνε, "Huh?" -- με το ανάλογο ύφος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Κρύβετε λόγια εσείς οι δύο, γιατί αν αρχίσουν τα αστεία με το Ροζικλέρ, προδίδουμε την ηλικία μας, και οι νεότεροι θα πούνε, "Huh?" -- με το ανάλογο ύφος.



Μα νόμιζα ότι όλοι έχουν καταλάβει πια ότι μικρός έπαιζα κρυφτό με τον Γκαίτε...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Υπάρχει ονομασία για τις καμπίνες όπου καπνίζουν ψάρια, πέστροφες π.χ.;



Α, και για την άλλη απορία: Τελικά τα λενε καπνιστήρια πέστροφας, οπότε η ιδέα μου μπας και χρησιμοποιήσουμε τον όρο για το sweat box μάλλον τζίφος... Καλύτερο το «ιδρωτήριο»...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 18, 2009)

Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι αυτό το sweat box είναι τίτλος που θα μπει στο dvd. Μπορεί βέβαια να εξηγείται μέσα στο βιντεάκι, αλλά ο τίτλος θα χτυπάει στο μάτι.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 18, 2009)

Αλ, μετά τι ακολουθεί; Δηλαδή πού σε βγάζει το μενού; Γιατί ίσως θα μπορούσες να γράψεις κάτι γενικότερο, όπως «ιδρώτας», «αγωνία» ή κάτι along these lines.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 18, 2009)

Καλή η ιδέα τής Παλ Αύρας: Τιτλοφόρησέ το «Κρύος Ιδρώτας».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Καλή η ιδέα τής Παλ Αύρας: Τιτλοφόρησέ το «Κρύος Ιδρώτας».



Ή το «Κουτί της Αγωνίας»


----------



## daeman (Jun 18, 2009)

Μήπως υπάρχει και κάποια σχέση με αυτό:
*The Box*, also known as a *hot box* or *sweatbox*, is a method of solitary confinement used in humid and arid regions as a method of punishment. Anyone placed in one would experience extreme heat, dehydration, heat exhaustion, even death, depending on when and how long one was kept in one. Another variation of this punishment is known as *sweating*: the use of a heated room to punish or coerce a person into cooperating with the torturers.

Μήπως, δηλαδή, αυτός που του έδωσε αρχικά το παρατσούκλι συνδύασε την κυριολεξία του ιδρωτηρίου (αν και στο κείμενο που παραθέτεις στο αρχικό ερώτημα δεν στέκεται πολύ σ' αυτό, αλλά το αναφέρει παρεμπιπτόντως στο τέλος) με τη μεταφορά του βασανιστηρίου που ίσως είχε υπόψη του (αφού για τους animators τότε αγωνιώδες βασανιστήριο ήταν, μέχρι να πάρουν την έγκριση του παμμέγιστου Γουόλτ); 
Οπότε παίζουν όλες οι προτάσεις των εκλεκτών συν-Λεξιλόγων (όπα, τι μαλαγανιές είναι αυτές; Να δεις που αυτός κάτι θα θέλει!), αλλά αν κρίνεις ότι πρέπει να το αποδώσεις μεταφορικά, ίσως θα προτιμούσα την πρόταση του Αζιμούθιου: _Ο Θάλαμος της Αγωνίας. _

Ξέρουμε τι περιεχόμενο έχει αυτή η επιλογή του μενού; Χιουμοριστικό ή σοβαρό;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 18, 2009)

Λοιπόν, αστείο δεν είναι, αλλά οι τίτλοι ως γνωστόν μπορούν να κάνουν και λίγο χιούμορ. Ο ίδιος ο Ντίσνεϊ στον σχολιασμό που ήρθε τώρα στα χέρια μου εξηγεί ότι το δωμάτιο δεν είχε κλιματισμό, γι' αυτό ίδρωναν, αλλά επίσης και ότι προκαλούσε αγωνία στους συνεργάτες του. Επομένως, πρέπει να μπει ένας τίτλος που απαραίτητα να περιέχει μέσα το στοιχείο του ιδρώτα, αφού η πρώτη εξήγηση που δίνει είναι η ζέστη και όχι η αγωνία. 
Κλίνω προς το "ιδρωτήριο" τελικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Λοιπόν, αστείο δεν είναι, αλλά οι τίτλοι ως γνωστόν μπορούν να κάνουν και λίγο χιούμορ. Ο ίδιος ο Ντίσνεϊ στον σχολιασμό που ήρθε τώρα στα χέρια μου εξηγεί ότι το δωμάτιο δεν είχε κλιματισμό, γι' αυτό ίδρωναν, αλλά επίσης και ότι προκαλούσε αγωνία στους συνεργάτες του. Επομένως, πρέπει να μπει ένας τίτλος που απαραίτητα να περιέχει μέσα το στοιχείο του ιδρώτα, αφού η πρώτη εξήγηση που δίνει είναι η ζέστη και όχι η αγωνία.
> Κλίνω προς το "ιδρωτήριο" τελικά.



Τι θα έλεγες τότε για το πολύ πεζό «Ιδρώτας και αγωνία»;


----------



## daeman (Jun 18, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Λοιπόν, αστείο δεν είναι, αλλά οι τίτλοι ως γνωστόν μπορούν να κάνουν και λίγο χιούμορ. Ο ίδιος ο Ντίσνεϊ στον σχολιασμό που ήρθε τώρα στα χέρια μου εξηγεί ότι το δωμάτιο δεν είχε κλιματισμό, γι' αυτό ίδρωναν, αλλά επίσης και ότι προκαλούσε αγωνία στους συνεργάτες του. Επομένως, πρέπει να μπει ένας τίτλος που απαραίτητα να περιέχει μέσα το στοιχείο του ιδρώτα, αφού η πρώτη εξήγηση που δίνει είναι η ζέστη και όχι η αγωνία.
> Κλίνω προς το "ιδρωτήριο" τελικά.


 
Ο σχολιασμός που αναφέρεις είναι αυτό που θα δει ο θεατής αν επιλέξει το SweatBox ή κάτι άλλο; Γιατί αν είναι αυτό, θα πρότεινα να συνδυάσεις κάπως και τον ιδρώτα και την αγωνία (πολλά ζητάω, έτσι και παίζω μπαλοθιές στα κουτουρού μπας και βγάλω τσίχλες: Καυτή Αγωνία, Ιδρώνω-Ξεϊδρώνω ή ακόμη καλύτερα 
_Κρύος Ιδρώτας_ 
του Ζάζουλα που τα συνδυάζει και τα δυο, παραπέμποντας ξεκάθαρα στην αγωνία!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 18, 2009)

nickel said:


> Η καμπίνα του Ροζικλέρ.


http://kozani.net/articles.php?p_id=324


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2009)

*Να επισημάνω ότι γραφόταν τότε Ροζικλαίρ και προφερόταν Ροζικλέρ (οξύτονο).*

Χώρος είναι και δεν μας κάνει ο «κρύος ιδρώτας» για τον τίτλο που πρέπει να βάλω εγώ. Πείτε μου γιατί δεν θα πρέπει να βάλω τη «σάουνα» στον τίτλο.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 18, 2009)

Ορίστε και μερικές μπαλωθιές ακόμα: Ιδρώτας και Αγωνία, Ιδρώτας και Άγχος, Ιδρώτας και Τρόμος...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2009)

nickel said:


> Πείτε μου γιατί δεν θα πρέπει να βάλω τη «σάουνα» στον τίτλο.



Ίσως επειδή η σάουνα είναι «κάτι καλό» (ιδίως για Φινλανδούς κλπ) και φαίνεται ότι η Αλεξάνδρα ψάχνει εδώ για κάτι «ζόρικο»; ;)

+1 για το Ροζικλ*αί*ρ (έτσι έχω ακούσει ότι έλεγαν έγραφαν αυτό το σινεμά κάποιοι πολύ μεγαλύτεροι από εμένα) :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 18, 2009)

nickel said:


> *Να επισημάνω ότι γραφόταν τότε Ροζικλαίρ και προφερόταν Ροζικλέρ (οξύτονο).*
> 
> Χώρος είναι και δεν μας κάνει ο «κρύος ιδρώτας» για τον τίτλο που πρέπει να βάλω εγώ. Πείτε μου γιατί δεν θα πρέπει να βάλω τη «σάουνα» στον τίτλο.


 
Αν ζητάς ιδέες για τον τίτλο και θέλεις να καλύψεις γενικά και όχι μόνο τη συγκεκριμένη χρήση του sweatbox, εγώ θα πρότεινα όχι σάουνα (γιατί είναι προαιρετική και σε όσους αρέσει την κάνουν με ευχαρίστηση, όχι ως βασανιστήριο· άσχετα αν εδώ που ζω, τα καλοκαίρια συχνά είναι αναπόφευκτη, λόγω ντάλας, κάμπου και υγρασίας/ποτισμάτων), αλλά το _ιδρωτήριο_ που αναφέρεις, γιατί έτσι ίσως αποδίδει και το αντίστοιχο βασανιστήριο.

Για τη σάουνα, αυτό που μου είχε κάνει τρομερή εντύπωση στη Σουηδία ήταν ότι ακόμη και το πιο μικρό ενοικιαζόμενο κατάλυμα είχε οπωσδήποτε σάουνα. Εγώ βέβαια ο θεριακλής δεν τη χρησιμοποιούσα ως ιδρωτήριο αλλά ως καπνιστήριο , αφού δεν με άφηναν οι υπόλοιποι να καπνίσω αλλού). Η δε αγγλίδα που ήταν μαζί στην αποστολή μού έλεγε: Τhe lodge has everything, even a *sonar!* και τρόμαξα μέχρι να καταλάβω ότι εννοούσε sauna με χαρακτηριστική αγγλική προφορά...


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2009)

Ωστόσο η _σάουνα_ χρησιμοποιείται μεταφορικά με μάλλον αρνητική έννοια για ένα δωμάτιο / χώρο όπου κάνει υπερβολική ζέστη. Π.χ. (από διαδίκτυο)

Το δωμάτιο μου είναι σάουνα (κυριολεκτικά).
Όπως αντιλαμβάνεστε, τώρα το καλοκαίρι είναι σάουνα!
...αλλά μάλλον σήμερα το μεσημέρι που το σπίτι μου είναι σάουνα πρέπει να το ανάψω λιγάκι!
Μπαίνουμε σε γραφεία άδεια τα οποία πραγματικά είναι σάουνα. [σάουνες, χρυσέ μου!]
Το καλοκαίρι με όλα τα μηχανήματα αναμμένα (μετράω μόνο τα δύο desktops) δεν αντέχεις πάνω από τέταρτο, ο χώρος γίνεται σάουνα
ώστε να μην θολώνουν οι γυάλινες επιφάνειες και να μην γίνεται σάουνα η καμπίνα των επιβατών​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2009)

Πάντως το δικό μου γραφείο ανεβάζει τώρα όλη τη ζέστη από την άσφαλτο και είναι φούρνος....


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 18, 2009)

*Η σκηνή του μαρτυρίου
Δωμάτιο αγωνίας*

(δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να μπει υποχρεωτικά ο ιδρώτας, από τη στιγμή που ο Ντίσνευ δίνει πλήρη εξήγηση).

Υ.Γ. Κι επίσης, το *μπουντρούμι*.


----------



## daeman (Jun 18, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ωστόσο η _σάουνα_ χρησιμοποιείται μεταφορικά με μάλλον αρνητική έννοια για ένα δωμάτιο / χώρο όπου κάνει υπερβολική ζέστη. Π.χ. (από διαδίκτυο)
> Το δωμάτιο μου είναι σάουνα (κυριολεκτικά).
> Όπως αντιλαμβάνεστε, τώρα το καλοκαίρι είναι σάουνα!
> ...αλλά μάλλον σήμερα το μεσημέρι που το σπίτι μου είναι σάουνα πρέπει να το ανάψω λιγάκι!
> ...


 
Συμφωνώ, αλλά χρησιμοποιείται _μεταφορικά_, η κύρια σημασία της είναι η γνωστή. Οπότε, αν πεις sweatbox=σάουνα, ίσως κττμγ βάζεις τον επισκέπτη σε αμφιβολίες και τον αναγκάζεις να διαβάσει όλο το νήμα για να καταλήξει ότι το sweatbox είναι κάτι που θα μπορούσαμε μεταφορικά και υπό προϋποθέσεις να το αποδώσουμε ως σάουνα. Εκτός αν κάτι τέτοιο είναι επιθυμητό ή δεν θέλεις να βάλεις στον τίτλο τη γενική σημασία του sweatbox, αλλά τη συγκεκριμένη.


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2009)

Με παρεξηγήσατε. Δεν θα βάλω μόνο τη _σάουνα_. Θα βάλω και τον _φούρνο_ και εξήγηση και άλλα πολλά (αρκεί να χωράνε...).


----------



## daeman (Jun 18, 2009)

nickel said:


> Με παρεξηγήσατε. Δεν θα βάλω μόνο τη _σάουνα_. Θα βάλω και τον _φούρνο_ και εξήγηση και άλλα πολλά (αρκεί να χωράνε...).


 
Τα καλά παντού χωράνε!


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 18, 2009)

Α! Κι επίσης, τώρα μού ήρθε το *καμίνι *(και οι 3 παίδες) :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 18, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Α! Κι επίσης, τώρα μού ήρθε το *καμίνι *(και οι 3 παίδες) :)


 
Σωστόοο! Και μάλιστα μονολεκτικό, κατάλληλο για μενού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Α! Κι επίσης, τώρα μού ήρθε το *καμίνι *(και οι 3 παίδες) :)





daeman said:


> Σωστόοο! Και μάλιστα μονολεκτικό, κατάλληλο για μενού.



+1 Και να μην ξεχάσουμε ότι «στα καμίνια δένεται το ατσάλι» (και στρώνουν οι συνεργάτες...)


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2009)

Και η _φριτέζα_, ενδεχομένως. Όπου τηγανίζονται. Ή, καλύτερα, τσιτσιρίζονται. (Ή, χειρότερα, τσυτσυρίζονται.) :)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 10, 2009)

Zazula said:


> http://kozani.net/articles.php?p_id=324


 


nickel said:


> *Να επισημάνω ότι γραφόταν τότε Ροζικλαίρ και προφερόταν Ροζικλέρ (οξύτονο).*


 


drsiebenmal said:


> +1 για το Ροζικλ*αί*ρ (έτσι έχω ακούσει ότι έλεγαν έγραφαν αυτό το σινεμά κάποιοι πολύ μεγαλύτεροι από εμένα) :)


Ακόμη δεν έχετε μάθει ότι δεν πρέπει να με κοντράρετε;   
Ορίστε άλλο ένα ντοκουμέντο, ηχητικό αυτήν τη φορά, και μάλιστα από τους πλέον ειδικούς:




Αμφότερες οι εκφορές εν χρήσει, λοιπόν. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 26, 2009)

Το Ροζικλαίρ αυτονομήθηκε, εδώ... :)


----------

